
Ask HN: Is Firebase Down? - QueensGambit
I am not able to connect to firebase services. All my applications running on firebase seem to be down. Anyone else facing this problem?
======
djsweet
As of 8:06:07 AM PDT, all of my Firebase projects in us-central1 are back up.

We saw a complete silencing of our highly used Cloud Functions between 7:15 AM
PDT and 7:38 AM PDT, but had reports from our users as early as 7:10 AM PDT.

My favorite part about
[https://status.cloud.google.com/incident/zall/20005](https://status.cloud.google.com/incident/zall/20005)
is that 7:49 AM PDT's update acknowledges that customers can't create support
requests. Not like they'd do anything. Every time we've gone to GCP support,
we've been unhappy with excessive back-and-forth, non-responsiveness on the
part of the responsible parties, and generally extremely long durations
between "we are completely down" and "everything would be fine had you not
hacked around our incompetence three days ago".

Maybe this is a "grass is greener" sort of thing but I can't imagine AWS is
this unreliable. This is the third major GCP outage we've had this year, and
last time (not even three weeks ago!) it was three hours long.

~~~
QueensGambit
> Every time we've gone to GCP support, we've been unhappy with excessive
> back-and-forth

Exactly this! I love GCP (especially firebase functions), inspite of these
service disruptions. But, I can't deal with GCP support. They are unbelievably
incompetent and have no understanding of the problem or solution. I feel like
paying for support only to waste my time - explaining my problem to them with
no hope for a solution.

------
yeldarb
Yes, twitter is flooded with reports of it at the moment. Google Cloud has
confirmed they are having a "service disruption" but have not updated their
status page yet:
[https://twitter.com/googlecloud/status/1247894272629551104](https://twitter.com/googlecloud/status/1247894272629551104)

All of our Firebase projects are missing from their console, deploys fail,
auth fails, getting 404s for their libraries.

Seems intermittent at the moment. But spreading.

~~~
ssijak
Yeah, my projects are also missing from the console and not working.

------
ehacke
Yeah all my projects are down.

Really irritating that they never update the status pages automatically, or
even in a timely manor. As if customers won't notice.

~~~
duxup
>Really irritating that they never update the status pages automatically, or
even in a timely manor

In my experience any real status page that matters is irrelevant as soon as
the powers that be become aware of it and it becomes sort of non technical and
politicized. To some extent that seems almost inevitable depending on the
organization.

I worked at one place where "The guy who runs the twitter account." ran a
status page. Not that he knew how to do anything (The one time I know he
wanted to change the page he couldn't figure out how to do it.), but he was
the only one allowed to approve / make updates. But it didn't matter as he
wasn't on call, nobody was quite sure who that person was from day to day. He
or she was in some marketing department and their idea of a sense of urgency
was "sometime this week ... maybe".

~~~
quickthrower2
What you need is an external status page run by someone else who is
monitoring. Not sure who pays for that though, maybe they can make money
through ads. What you want to know is "is it down or just me?"

~~~
duxup
Mostly what happened at that large company is customers would call their sales
guy, their sales guy would call me or someone who knows and we'd tell them ;)

A few customers could call me directly too, I didn't mind that, they were good
folks.

It's not a good process, but it is what naturally happens.

------
sdedovic
There is a broad Google Cloud outage since appx. 9am CST. Their status page is
green but someone from Google acknowledged the issue on Twitter. The GCP slack
is also abuzz with users reporting issues across many many services.

~~~
bluehatbrit
The status page has been updated now with a new incident -
[https://status.cloud.google.com/incident/zall/20005](https://status.cloud.google.com/incident/zall/20005)

------
bithavoc
What is “Google Cloud Components”, sounds like something all the other
products depend on. If that’s the case, a lot of other products should be
marked as down in their status page, other users have confirmed a lot of
products are down. This is really irritating.

~~~
dijit
I think it's IAM; since IAM underpins nearly all of GCP's managed service
offerings.

------
kgraves
Days ago I was concerned about the recent outages of GCP.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22707876](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22707876)

This confirms my suspicions and my concerns still persist when choosing GCP

------
jtylr
They've updated their status page now:
[https://status.cloud.google.com/incident/zall/20005](https://status.cloud.google.com/incident/zall/20005)

------
moon2
I still can log into Kubernetes clusters and SSH into Compute Engine, but
can't create instances.

The status page has been updated:
[https://status.cloud.google.com/](https://status.cloud.google.com/)

------
tomwas54
For ~40 minutes, it was also impossible to SSH into any Compute Engine
instance that uses OS Login for authentication, but it seems to have been
resolved in the last few minutes.

------
_-___________-_
My Cloud SQL instances in London are still refusing connections, and my
servers can't get OAuth tokens to use other Google services.

------
r1ch
Looks like this is having some knock-on effects, G Suite email deliverability
is having issues now.

------
bauerd
Our Cloud SQL primary failed over too

GKE is working as normal in west-3c

------
aaronlifshin
Firebase seems back up for us now.

------
sandGorgon
yes. and they are not reflecting this on their status page.

------
ohtangza
My product makes lots of revenue at this time around in Asian countries, but
the Firebase is down. Hope there be proper compensation for this!!!

~~~
zwily
Typically cloud provider SLA’s will compensate what you paid them, not for
lost revenue.

